# Laser square



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

how many of you use a laser tool that puts a perfect 90 degree laser corner for laying out floor tiles?

I saw the bosch one the other day, are they worth it? I usually use my level and keep the lines straight but i think the laser would be faster on larger floors to make sure you are maintaining squareness.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Dan,

I have a dewalt 5 beam laser that I often use to square up tall walls. I am sure it would work well with tile also. I have seen a few of the cheapy square lasers that were on clearance for like 20 bucks. I read on the package that the accuracy was only 1/4" in 20'. Not as accurate as one would like for tile.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've used one of those tropedos that square (robotoolz) I think it is. On my second one. Buddy uses the porter cable 90 and really likes it. I was thinking on getting one, but at 2 bills, it's not too much to just square a floor, then shoot a laser down those lines to hook them all together.

I think the real kick butt things are the tajimas. Don't have one of those either, but they seem pretty slick. One day I'm gonna buy one of them too.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I just saw a nice bosch one, 160 bucks or so on amazon. supposed to be a great tile laser and it also has a 45 degree line that can divide the two 90 lines.

funny, some guy on there was complaining about how he tried to use it outdoors and couldn't see the red lines at all. most tile work is indoors.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use the dewalt tile laser. It's a nice bit of kit and I use it a lot. From hardwoods, tile, walls, tape lines for paint, decks ect ect


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dan, I have a Spectra Precision LG2, line generator.
Puts out two lines at 90 deg. I've used it a little bit for odds & ends stuff But the guys I have lent it to for tile & flooring swear by it. Shows up through mastic a readily movable chalk line you can easily reference off a parallel
wall. Pretty cool tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

griz said:


> Dan, I have a Spectra Precision LG2, line generator.
> Puts out two lines at 90 deg. I've used it a little bit for odds & ends stuff But the guys I have lent it to for tile & flooring swear by it. Shows up through mastic a readily movable chalk line you can easily reference off a parallel
> wall. Pretty cool tool.:thumbsup:


That's the one I have, love it. Dead on accurate. 

That's the thing about laser squares, the cheap one's aren't very square. I had a Stanley I paid fifty bucks for.....absolute POS.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm now using the hilti PMC36 in a 50' high buld. to plumb from the floor to the celing this thing is the rats a$$ it goes for around 5$ and I want one:w00t:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm deciding between the spectra and the bosch. they are about the same price, spectra is a little more, but the bosch has a third laser that comes out at a 45 degree angle, I think that might be useful at times.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The Bosch one seems a pretty nice laser for the money. Not sure if its all metal construction though. I have dropped my dewalt one a few times and let a couple of 2x4 studs fall onto it and cant even tell it happened. Still dead on accurate also. Not sure plastic would hold up to well under them conditions with the way the heads stick out of that model. The 45 angle laser might be nice though.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> The 45 angle laser might be nice though.


One of the wall squares has a "lock" on it so you can tilt it for a run.
I don't remember which one it was, but my buddy had one.
I need to buy more tools.....


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a stanley auto leveling laser that shoots plumb and level lines. It is awesome for showers when I need to wrap the ceiling and match up all the grout joints. Much faster than using a level.

I also have a hilti 90 degree floor laser that I use for large floors to keep on track. This is a very useful tool and is very accurate. I wish it would put a line on the floor, instead of a dot in the air though. I normally set a box of tile on the side with the dot, and plumb down to the floor from there. It is still also much easier than eyeballing a chalkline down a straight edge.

I would recommend that both are in your tool kit.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Aaron Tritt said:


> I also have a hilti 90 degree floor laser that I use for large floors to keep on track. ... I wish it would put a line on the floor, instead of a dot in the air though. I normally set a box of tile on the side with the dot, and plumb down to the floor from there.


That's the downside of that setup. I use my "dot" because it's a torpedo and I can stick it in the pocket of my bag for my 4footer, so it's just too convenient not to have.

You are right, you have all you need.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

I purchased a PLS3 and a PLS5 about 5 years ago. They are self leveling and I use at least one every day. The PLS3 can shoot a continuous level-line, plumb-line, a cross hair (both level and plumb) and, it can also turn off the self leveling, if you wanted to have a line on say, a 22.5 degree angle, or what ever.

The PLS5 shoots 5 dots out, all square. It's accurate, and I have used it in lighting layout, framing, excavation planning, footings, and plumbing.

If I were to break it down, the 3 gets the most use from me with bathrooms/showers, and the 5 for larger layouts.

Oh, and my 5 stopped working last year, and the local supplier sold me a brand new (and improved!) one for $250!


----------

